# Living & Working in Dubai with a Sharjah visa!!!



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

Hey guys. Seems like I keep running into problems left and right. So as most of you know I have started my first job in Dubai about 3 weeks ago and it's really not going as I thought. I live in JLT and my office is in Karama. I'm under the company visa which is issued in Sharjah. It's pretty insane cause I have to get everything done in Sharjah. First, they made a mistake on my visa - my last name is from my previous marriage. how did they get that name? Well my degrees were under that name. I clearly told them to go with what's on the passport. Anyways, that's the first problem. Then I had to go to Sharjah for my medical. I had to go to two different places for that. Today I went to RTA in Dubai to transfer my American license and they're telling me I have to go to Sharjah for that as well. That means I will have a Sharjah license and will be driving in Dubai. If I get any fines I will have to go to Sharjah to pay them. This is just crazy. I'm just fed up of all this. On a side note, I told the company they cannot hold my passport (for those who have read my previous thread). Today I spoke to the HR Manager and told him I contacted the Labor office and they aid it was against the law. He said it's a company policy. Before that he told me it's the UAE Labor law. These people are ridiculous. I told them that the American embassy will contact them regarding this and file a complaint with the Labor office. The HR manager seemed so confident that he will convince them about the company policy. 

Anyways, so that's what's going on! Anyone have an idea about obtaining a driver's license in Sharjah???


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

It's the same process as Dubai, and yes, your licence is from the same place your visa is from (in your case Sharjah) Get the company to give you a day off to sort it all out, the journey into Sharjah is OK on a morning.

Re passport, you're speaking to the monkeys not the organ grinders (old UK term), take it up with a director or C level individual, write a letter stating that you will be reporting them to the USA Embassy and the labour people too. Or get a "friend" in the "USA Embassy" to call them direct and go mad with them...

Just a thought.

Your license is valid UAE wide, so don't worry about that. Also I'm guessing you're female which gets you a lot further (seperate queues etc.) in Sharjah as it does in Dubai.

Good luck!


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> It's the same process as Dubai, and yes, your licence is from the same place your visa is from (in your case Sharjah) Get the company to give you a day off to sort it all out, the journey into Sharjah is OK on a morning.
> 
> Re passport, you're speaking to the monkeys not the organ grinders (old UK term), take it up with a director or C level individual, write a letter stating that you will be reporting them to the USA Embassy and the labour people too. Or get a "friend" in the "USA Embassy" to call them direct and go mad with them...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips Andy! I'll be going to Sharjah tomorrow I guess. Being a female I guess it'll get done faster. And in terms of the passport situation, I have to teach them a lesson.


----------

